# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  زمن ما جاني صوتك طاش

## الرايقة

*زمن ما جاني صوتك طاش .. ولا جيت ماري أناديكا ..
مشحتفة بعدك الأحضان علي تبتيب أياديكا ..
مشيت وين بس عشان أغشاك .. أبل أشواقي ألاقيكا .. 
وزمن ده أنا وإنت والأمواج .. مراكبي وشوق مراسيكا ..

سلامات والفؤاد طاريك .. منابع حسو أتاريكا ..
وراك لاجفن الدمعات .. ولا قصرن لياليكا ..
جفيتني وتهت في الأيام نسيتني أنا ماني ناسيكا .. 
تعال بالي العليك مشغول كفاهو فتر يباريكا ..

أرض مجرورة راجية الغيم تشابي علي تقاويكا ..
أنا الكمترني شوق عينيك وأزاني وجع طواريكا ..
تعال أرويني بالآمال سرابة سرابة راجيكا ..
ومتين بس ياسحاب الخير بتروي لهيب بواديكا ..

كتير ونست صمت الليل نشيل ونخت غناويكا ..
كتير فكرت كيف أنساك .. متل ماك جافي أجافيكا .. 
غلبني وحات سواد عينيك مع العابرين أساويكا ..
وشنو الناقصني إشان إرتاح بالاك وبلا ألاقيكا ..

حليل يوم طلتك مشتاق حنين الدنيا ماليكا ..
تلومني علي غيابي إرتااح .. وكت تزعل واراضيكا .. 
ومنو الكان زينا الأفراح بيملأ حسيس مزازيكا ..
وحليلك والقدر لفاح .. ختفني أنا البضاريكا 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*لن اقول اصبح غيرك يغنيني عنــــك  ..
بل وجدت من يخفف عني مرارة فقــــدك ..!!
ღ
... ............آعتدت ان افرح مع غيــــرك ..
و إشكي  لــــ غيــــرك ..
و إتشــــارك يومي مع غيــــرك ..!!
ღ
بــــــــ اختصار  :
بعد ان كنــــت إستغرب يومــــي بدونك ..
اصبحت آستغرب و جــــــــودك  فيه

*

----------

